# Fragen über Fragen zu einer Grafik



## Wallgollum (7. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

   Erst mal großes Lob an die Seite und alle die hier immer fleißig mitwirken.
   Ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Fragen und hoffe hier wird mir geholfen.

   Für unsere Feuerwehr soll ich eine Webspace erstellen wobei ich mit PS arbeite.

   Es soll eine Atemschutzflasche als Navigationsmenü eingebaut werden (siehe Bild)

   Hier nun meine Fragen: Da die Website in 1024x768 gestaltet wird, in welcher größe soll ich dann die Flasche machen.
 Hab momentan 300x700 genommen mit 300dpi. Ist es sinnvoller die Flasche größer zu gestalten oder eher in der größe in der ich sie brauch
   Und wie bekomme ich die Flasche noch plastischer hin?

   Als letztes...wie bekomme ich diese verpixelte Rundung glatter hin?
  Sieht irgendwie so abgehackt aus...nicht sehr echt

   Ich hoffe das waren nicht zu viele Fragen auf einmal und es hilft mir jemand weiter

   Danke im Vorraus

   Wallo


----------



## versuch13 (7. März 2005)

Hi,

also erstmal, 300dpi, kannst du im Web nicht benutzten, sondern 72dpi.

MfG


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. März 2005)

> Für unsere Feuerwehr soll ich eine Webspace erstellen wobei ich mit PS arbeite.


Ich schätze mal, du meinste eine Web*site*. 


> Hab momentan 300x700 genommen mit 300dpi.


Wofür brauchst du 300 dpi? Ein normaler Bildschirm zeigt 72 dpi an, also speicher nicht mehr Information in dem Bild als nötig.





> Ist es sinnvoller die Flasche größer zu gestalten oder eher in der größe in der ich sie brauch


Hm... die Frage beantwortet sich doch irgendwie von selbst, findest du nicht? Weshalb das Bild grösser machen als nötig? Das verbraucht nur unnötigen Traffic.





> Und wie bekomme ich die Flasche noch plastischer hin?


Ich würd auf jeden Fall den oberen Teil der Flasche (das schwarz/weiss) nochmal überarbeiten, das wirkt auf mich sehr 2-dimensional.





> Als letztes...wie bekomme ich diese verpixelte Rundung glatter hin?


Wäre noch interessant, zu wissen, wie du diese Halbkreise gemacht hast - mit der normalen Kreisauswahl? Ich würd's sonst vielleicht mal mit irgendeinem Weichzeichner probieren.


----------



## chrisbergr (7. März 2005)

Sind die 300dpi in dem Fall nicht eigentlich egal, da ja 300x700 ich denke mal Pixel angegeben sind? Würde doch nur was ausmachen, wenn es für den Druck und somit um cm geht?


----------



## Wallgollum (8. März 2005)

Erst mal Danke.

 Naja, das mit den 300dpi war gedacht da wir die fFlasche evtl mal ür Flayer oder so brauchen könnten.

 Zu den Kreisen: ist mit dem "abgerundeten Rechteckwerkzeug" (100) gemacht worden.
 Was meint ihr jetzt was ich noch alles verbessern soll
 Z.B. im gelben Teil mehr Farbverläufe
 oder was meint ihr mit dem "schwarz-weiß" wie bekomm ich das Plastischer hin.

 Sonst ist Sie wohl im großen und ganzen ok
 Wie kommt das Metall Ventil rüber?

 Wallo


----------



## C4T (8. März 2005)

Das mit den Flyern ist schon klar, aber wenn du Grafiken fürs Web brauchst, dann musst du diese halt nochmal "Für Web" abspeichern, damit du auch ne 72 DPI Grafik bekommst.
Alles andere verursacht wie schon von den anderen gesagt unnötige Ladezeiten, da die Grafik grösser ist als sie sein müsste.

Zu dem Bild muss ich sagen, sieht der schwarze Bereich mehr als komisch aus.
Da musst du auf jeden Fall noch dran arbeiten.
Machs doch so ähnlich wie unten beim gelben.
Ich würd noch die schwarze Kappe oben etwas bearbeiten, dann kannst du es fast schon so lassen würde ich sagen.
Aber das liegt natürlich immer im Auge des Betrachters.

Gruss,
C4T

EDIT::::::::::::::::
Ich sehe gerade, du willst die Flasche als Navi haben. Du meinst dann auf der Linken seite irgendwie, oder was ?
Also wenn das der Fall wäre, wärs mir persönlich zu BREIT.
Da hast du ja schon (je nach Auflösung) fast die Hälfte *übertreib* des Bildschirms ausgefüllt.


----------



## Wallgollum (8. März 2005)

Also ich werd dann heut Abend nochmal an die Sache gehn und mehr Verläufe einarbeiten.

 Zur breite: wird natürlich nicht ganz so groß wie auf dem Bild (sollte ne normale Größe werden wie die NAvi auf dieser Seite z.B.)

 Naja..danke erstmal, werd mich melden wenn der zweite Versuch fertig ist.


----------

